# FR: au, à la, aux / de - préposition pour les compositions de plats



## lidboymk2

Quand faut-il employer du,de la et des dans les recettes. Comme, du poisson au citron, ou de citron. Je suis pas sûre.
Merci

Moderator note: several threads merged.


----------



## Meille

lidboymk2 said:


> du poisson au citron


----------



## lidboymk2

Merci, mais je crois que j'ai lu parfois on peut employer au et à la et aussis du et de la, mais maintenant je ne peux pas le trouver, Vous pourriez m'expliquer svp

Donc, on a du poisson au citron,  mais quand employe du, de la?

Merci


----------



## Meille

You would use "à la" when the second word is feminine: à la citronelle.
"Du" and "de la" mean "from" or "of the" (the source, not the seasoning), "poisson du lac X".


----------



## LILOIA

"du", "de la" (and "des") may also mean "some" (du sucre, du citron, de la farine, des tomates ...) = articles partitifs


----------



## Omelette

Well as a non-native speaker, I think it can be confusing, but Meille is pointing you in the direction.
you say ’de’ if that’s what the dish is made of
so ’une purée de carottes’  (it’s carrots)
but ’au/à la’  if it’s an ingredient, a flavouring
so ’une glace à la vanille’   (it’s not made of vanilla)
’une omelette aux fines herbes’  (similarly)
French-speakers correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## LILOIA

Sounds correct to me (French-speaker).


----------



## dieselm

Hello,

In words like glace au chocolat, what exactly is the meaning of something like au? The book I have says it translates to at the or to the. How exactly would it fit into the french phrase I gave to say chocolate ice cream?

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, "at the" and "to the" are possible translations of _au_ (or _à la_), but they are by no means the only ones! In your sample phrase, the preposition _à_ should definitely not be translated at all (_chocolate ice cream_), but it could be explained as meaning "with": _glace au chocolat_ = ice cream (made) *with* chocolate.


----------



## lidboy

Je ne me souviens pas si on dit à ou de pour décrire le parfum de qqch, ou à ou de pour l'ingrédient principal, par exemple 
une glace à vanille - suggests the flavour
une quiche de fromage - suggests the main ingredient 

Un peu d'aide svp.


----------



## Micia93

"une glace à *la *vanille"
"une quiche *au* fromage"


----------



## Quintis

Hi,

Personnally I say _une quiche *au* fromage_ et_ une glace à la vanille.

_I don't think I have ever heard_ quiche de fromage.

_I can't find an example in which *de* could be used. 
I'll post it if I do.


----------



## Micia93

"un bâton *de* réglisse" for instance


----------



## Quintis

Yes, you could say bâton de réglisse/cannelle , sucre de canne,....

But in this case, it's not really a culinary preparation, it's just a way of describing an ingredient.

I guess you could use de when referring to the geographic origin also:

fromage de Herve, vin de Bordeaux,....


----------



## lidboy

OK, maybe not the ingredient but the main part of it. Merci


----------



## lidboy

Maybe a curry de poulet ou du poulet au curry ?


----------



## Micia93

"un poulet au curry" *et* (je pense) "un carry (il me semble qu'on dit "carry" et non "curry" dans ce cas-là) au poulet"


----------



## Bordelais

blanquette de veau, magret de canard, confiture de fraises . . .


----------

